# Mystery Color Baby



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

Here's some photos of Kachina, if you'd like to guess on her color too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I think she'll be a bay? I'm not an expert on color though, sometimes I've seen babies with brownish fuzz grow up black, but she looks really light (except her points of course). I'm also guessing bay pinto for the sibling as well.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Zuni looks to me, like she's greying out. Not sure though.

Kachina looks like a brownskin paint? Again not sure..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, I'm thinking brownskin for both of them. Grey doesn't usually start affecting the coat until they're at least yearlings.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My first impression is brownskin for Zuni and either bay or brown for Kachina. It will be easier to tell as they mature, though


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like she is greying. Drafty- my greying babies often showed before the first shed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I see grulla


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Zuni is a grey, her coat is going through the color changes and soon enough will be mixture of dark and light grey hairs. Then she will start replacing the darker grey hairs with lighter grey hairs, over time she will eventually turn white perhaps with fleabitten spots as well. While some greys are noticeably grey before their first winter, others won't appear grey until they are one or two years old. Zuni is one of those that is starting to visibly grey out as a foal. 

Kachina appears to be a brownskin (brown buckskin) pinto, but is also in a coat shed so that could be inaccurate. Give her some time and good nutrition, it will show her true color hopefully as her winter coat comes in, unless you are warm enough in Texas that horses don't get a winter coat, wait for another coat shed ;-)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree Zuni is a gray.

I'm not sure about the other one.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Grey doesn't usually start affecting the coat until they're at least yearlings.


All depends on the horse. This is my mare at about 3 months old:











I think Zuni is grey.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Zuni looks grulla to me. And she is adorable!

Kachina is adorable too! Unsure about her color, does she have greying around her eyes, I can't quite tell... perhaps a bay? hmm...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Remali said:


> Zuni looks grulla to me. And she is adorable!
> 
> Kachina is adorable too! Unsure about her color, does she have greying around her eyes, I can't quite tell... perhaps a bay? hmm...


Look again at the last picture of Zuni, very grey with the chestnut longer hairs shedding out ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Look again at the last picture of Zuni, very grey with the chestnut longer hairs shedding out ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Possibly, but I don't see any grey "spectacles" around her eyes. Time will tell. :wink:


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

That is because she past baby spectacles. That is only the first sign of greying. It has spread WAY beyond that to her whole body. She is a grey. I would bet serious money on it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Remali said:


> Possibly, but I don't see any grey "spectacles" around her eyes. Time will tell. :wink:


Not all greys get spectacles, especially when they are going straight into a distinct grey coat as a foal. The last picture of Zuni screams grey, it is also the most recent picture. If you saw only that picture, you wouldn't doubt that Zuni was going grey. All over the face and all over the body you have sparce chestnut colored hairs with a grey mixture underneath. 

Grey foal at about 1 month old:








Same grey foal at about 6 months old:








That little filly is now almost finished in the greying process, is heterozygous grey.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know... right now, in those pictures, she still looks grulla to me. Being around a lot of grey Arabians half my life (well, about 47 years), she doesn't look like the typical grey foal to me, but again, time will tell... not all foals are typical. I just see grulla at this time. Ha, yes, I do know about greys and the greying process. LOL. My grey was almost black-bay until he was about 4 years of age.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

It wouldn't let me post a photo above, here is my grey boy...


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Your horse was just a slightly slower greying horse- but greyed about the same. Zuni is grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_






Here are a few of my babies at about the same age. A bit moth eaten with the grey just starting to peek out.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ridingintherayne said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I recently rescued this adorable little filly, Zuni.
> 
> View attachment 714778
> ...





Remali said:


> I don't know... right now, in those pictures, she still looks grulla to me.


So that picture of Zuni with her pinto "sister" still makes you think grulla? Grulla is one of the last colors I would think of in this picture which is the most recent as she sheds her baby fur at 5 months old. Grey all over the head and body under the long chestnut baby hairs that are shedding out.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> So that picture of Zuni with her pinto "sister" still makes you think grulla? Grulla is one of the last colors I would think of in this picture which is the most recent as she sheds her baby fur at 5 months old. Grey all over the head and body under the long chestnut baby hairs that are shedding out.



Well, time will tell. Right now, just by looking at those photos, that's what I see.... not a big deal, I'm not denying she could go grey, just saying she looks grulla to me at _this_ time. :wink: I don't see grey on her body, then again maybe I need new glasses.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Dehda01 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very pretty foals you have!

Grey horses all grey out at different stages, at different ages. Some turn almost white by the time they are 3, and others stay dark until they are 7 or more. My favorite is the dappling stage, love it, although not all horses seem to go thru that.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am very aware of that. Heterozygous vs homozygous and base color makes a huge difference and genetic makeup. I have also found blacks and black bays often (but not always) grey slower and are more likely to dapple that bay and chestnuts. Which is why I did not post their pictures here. My stallion was grey , and loved to grace me with greys I have had over 15 grey foals, but these grey foals where the ones that matched up with Zuni's age and coloring-with pictures I had in photobucket. I often don't keep the really moth eaten looked pictures. I have lost so many pictures over the years to dead computers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ridingintherayne.... what are your future plans for your two pretty youngsters?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dehda01 said:


> I am very aware of that. Heterozygous vs homozygous and base color makes a huge difference and genetic makeup. I have also found blacks and black bays often (but not always) grey slower and are more likely to dapple that bay and chestnuts. Which is why I did not post their pictures here. My stallion was grey , and loved to grace me with greys I have had over 15 grey foals, but these grey foals where the ones that matched up with Zuni's age and coloring-with pictures I had in photobucket. I often don't keep the really moth eaten looked pictures. I have lost so many pictures over the years to dead computers
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guess we were lucky in my family as that almost all our grey foals went through the dapple grey stage, including chestnuts and bays. The chestnuts and bays that went through a dapple grey stage actually turned a dark grey before getting lighter. The ones that didn't go dapple grey were the ones who were homozygous grey or went straight into a light strawberry grey.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Remali said:


> Well, time will tell. Right now, just by looking at those photos, that's what I see.... not a big deal, I'm not denying she could go grey, just saying she looks grulla to me at _this_ time. :wink: I don't see grey on her body, then again maybe I need new glasses.


Perhaps you do need new glasses LOL

The last picture of Zuni laying down and is the most recent shows her head close up with bright chestnut hair that is shedding out in patches revealing a dark grey color. Grulla foals would shed out to have a black head/legs and sometimes steel grey colored body. Nothing on this baby is looking black at 5 months old even though she was darker when she was younger.


----------



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

Wow! This is interesting. I'll have to post an update, see who is right, Grey vs. Grulla


----------



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

Dehda01 said:


> Here are a few of my babies at about the same age. A bit moth eaten with the grey just starting to peek out.


Gorgeous babies! These photos make me think she'll be grey...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She's not grulla, no question, she does look to me like she's graying.


----------

